# 3D target reference cards



## Crazy4Elk (Jan 17, 2006)

Greetings. 
I'm new to the site, and fairly new to the 3D game, though a long time archer/bowhunter. After being out of it for a few years, I couldn't stand it anymore and had to get back in it. Now with a new Switchback, and good accy's, I'm having more fun than I thought imaginable. I recently started shooting 3d, and it's gotta be worse than any drug addiction. I'm hooked BAD. 

Here's my question:
Is there a place I can print out reference cards for the McKenzie targets, or do I have to buy the software program? I found a place & printed out cards for Rineharts, and have one for Deltas, but I can't find one for McKenzies. 
Anybody have something I can use? 

Thanks. 

Crazy4Elk


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Try taking binoculars and leave the cards at home.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Too bad the last guy didn't answer your question for you. This is supposed to be ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS. Here's what you need...

I printed my cards right off McKenzie's website. There's a page somewhere in there that shows color line drawings of each target...If I can find it again I will post a link. I printed the pages front and back, and they have them laid out so you can cut each page into quarters and laminate them. There's IBO and ASA scoring pages, so print both so you have them. 

Binoculars are a must, but if you want to be competitive, the cards are really helpful, at least until you become familiar with each target. Sometimes 8x bino's just aren't enough to see the line!

Good shooting.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Just checked McKenzies website and it looks like something's been changed since last summer when I was last there...Can't find the pages I printed anywhere.

I looked for their shot placement cards on GOOGLE and it looks like a lot of shops sell them for about $8. Guess its another way to make $$$ and maybe they realized it!!! At least they are available though.

Sorry!


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks like Delta bought McKenzie out, maybe that justifies the change.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

There are two versions of OnTarget! software that have the ability to print the target cards you are interested in.

Neither program will "break the bank". Tapes And Charts(TAC) is $19.95 and Software For Archers(SFA) is $24.95. Prices are for the download versions. 

Both versions of software have the ability to print Delta, Rinehart, and Mckenzie target cards in either black and white or full color. The cards can be printed 6 to an 8.5x11 peice of regular printer paper or on water proof mailing labels.

Both programs will also make great sight tapes and pin gap templates. SFA has many additional features and among the most interesting for a person reacquainting themselves with 3D are the various simulation and trajectory screens.


----------



## Crazy4Elk (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
Yep. Good binos are a must, without doubt. I shot my first 3D with some cheap 8x binos (because they were small and expendable), and quickly learned that some of the black or darker targets made it harder to see the X ring. Takes good binos to see some of them. 

Guess I'll have to get the software to download the cards. It's not that you CAN'T make it work without them, but if you're really trying to be competitive, you NEED to know where that X is. It's all about points in this game. 
That being said, I'm still having a blast with 3D. No matter where I end up in the end, it's the best practice for hunting you can get. Yardage estimation, making the shot, and hanging out doing what we love to do for a weekend. 
What better way to pass the time? 

3D shoots will make you a better shot, regardless of how you play the game, or what your expectations.

Still.... I got a competitive streak a mile wide along the way. Why not be in it to win it? 

Thanks again for the info and help. 

C4E


----------



## dop (Jun 16, 2005)

Not sure if this will help you out, but I bought a clipboard with the targets and vitals on it. It is less then half the size of a "normal"clipborad. I think it was about 7 bucks


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a website that was Mckenzie shot placement card that are about the size of index cards, made of plastic for about 10 bucks

w w w.archerysportsusa.com

they are full color and durable

Hope this helps


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have the cards also and they are helpful. I also have the binos but hardly ever use them.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Click on the link here and you can practice on your computer as to where you think the 10 ring is and then click it and it will show you how close you were. It has a lot of the three brands in them , Delta , Mckenzie , and Rinehart so you get to see diffferent animals. I put it in my favorites so I can go there whenever and practice. 
http://www.prairieshack.com/3d_practice.html


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Way to go Spotsshooter2! That's a pretty neat website you found there.


----------



## Crazy4Elk (Jan 17, 2006)

All three of my boys go to the Prairieshack website, and "practice" on the 3d critters almost daily. They play it like a video game. 
They take turns on it, and see who can score the most tens. 
In fact, just a few ago, I had to wait for the middle one to stop "whackin' critters" on the site, so I could check my mail and check in here. It is kinda fun, and good training for the different 3D targets. Hopefully, they'll pick up on it too.


----------

